# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Autocarro da uso privato a ditta individuale...

## minalore

Buongiorno...
Vi scrivo per avere (possibilmente) delucidazioni riguardo una procedura per la mia azienda.
Sono il titolare di una azienda agricola individuale gestita in economia...
Possiedo due autocarri datati rispettivamente 1985 ed un 1994 che furono acquistati a nome proprio senza esser iscritti nei beni aziendali e che riportano sul libretto di circolazione la dicitura "autocarro ad uso privato" ed hanno la capacità di trasportare merci.
Volevo farli rientrare nei beni aziendali così riesco a scaricare le spese "vive" di gestione dell'autocarro...in poche parole un cambio di intestatario o di uso...
Come posso procedere!?!?
La mia associazione mi ha detto che non posso.Un mio consulente invece mi ha detto che non c'è nemmeno il bisogno di un passaggio di beni perchè la ditta essendo individuale non comporta tutto ciò.
Spero di aver scritto il tutto e bene... 
In attesa di una vostra risposta vi ringrazio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per dedurre i costi di impiego dell'autocarro non occorre nessuna procedura propedeutica.
Li deduci e basta.

----------


## minalore

Ah quindi nonostante sia ad uso privato posso scaricare ad esempio il gasolio e l'assicurazione anche se l'autocarro non è aziendale?!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ah quindi nonostante sia ad uso privato posso scaricare ad esempio il gasolio e l'assicurazione anche se l'autocarro non è aziendale?!

  Nel tuo caso, sì. 
Peer l'assicurazione, il contratto deve essere intestato a te.

----------


## TheGuardian

> Per dedurre i costi di impiego dell'autocarro non occorre nessuna procedura propedeutica.
> Li deduci e basta.

  Io ho un problema simile, un cliente ha aperto un'attività commerciale, ed ha un auto intestata a lui come privato, siccome la utilizza anche per lavoro cosa dovrebbe fare?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io ho un problema simile, un cliente ha aperto un'attività commerciale, ed ha un auto intestata a lui come privato, siccome la utilizza anche per lavoro cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Grazie

  
Inserirla nel libro beni ammortizzabili.

----------


## TheGuardian

> Inserirla nel libro beni ammortizzabili.

  Solo quello? Le varie spese di carburante, assicurazione e manutenzione in che % si scaricherebbero?
Grazie
PS Quale importo inserire nei beni amm.li.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Le varie spese di carburante, assicurazione e manutenzione in che % si scaricherebbero?

  Come se l'auto fosse stata acquistata dalla ditta.     

> PS Quale importo inserire nei beni amm.li.

  Quello storico.

----------


## TheGuardian

> Come se l'auto fosse stata acquistata dalla ditta.     
> Quello storico.

  Anche se l'auto non è un autocarro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche se l'auto non è un autocarro?

  Questa regola vale per tutti i beni strumentali.

----------


## TheGuardian

> Questa regola vale per tutti i beni strumentali.

  Si lo so, ma visto che intorno alla questione autocarri c'è gran confusione io e la mia collega abbiamo pareri discordanti, lei dice che la % che è possibile detrarre è il 40%, è giusto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si lo so, ma visto che intorno alla questione autocarri c'è gran confusione io e la mia collega abbiamo pareri discordanti, lei dice che la % che è possibile detrarre è il 40%, è giusto?

  Dipende dall'art. 164 Tuir, no?

----------


## TheGuardian

> Dipende dall'art. 164 Tuir, no?

  Giusto questo?
Autovetture o autocarri < 35 q.li non affidate a dipendenti:
b1) se ammettiamo un utilizzo promiscuo del mezzo, si detrae il 40% dellIva, anche su tutte le spese dimpiego. Il costo e ammortizzabile al 40% (con il limite del 40% di 18.076), Le spese dimpiego si deducono al 40%.

----------

